# favorite toys



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi! Good choice....you won't be sorry! Valentino LOVES his squeaky, stuffed animal toys. He finds them and grabs them first thing every morning and carries them with him everywhere he goes ALL DAY. His favorite one right now is a dumbell looking one he got for Christmas...gonna have to "swap" it out when he isn't looking cause it's getting rather tattered and yuky! Let us know when you get your baby! Vicki


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I have to agree with Doggie nut, squeaky toys; can't have enough squeaky little balls, squeaky stuffed animals different sizes for as they grow. When my dog first came home he used his favorite "Baby" stuffed animal to sleep with, drag it around by the tail. Today, months later, he ripped out the squeaker and brought it to me, all proud of himself. And don't forget the chews lots of chews!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

hhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

It's a good idea to squeak the toys yourself before you buy them. Some can be very annoying squeaked over and over and over again.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Pretty much any small stuffed animal with a squeaker in it.

The carrot from Petsmart is a HUGE hit, it's in the cat department.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's favorite is a _squeeky_ lttle ball. I bought 3 of them so he would always have one in case he misplaced it.

Now that Shelby is here, they love to play tug-of-war games, so we have some tug toys. Also, I found those little plush "men" with the squeeker in them, except they are flat and have no stuffing in them. They like them too.
I also found a toy in the human baby section of a store. It is a pull toy that squirms along the floor when you pull its tail. I even have a cat toy that is a mouse and you pull its tail and it moves. 

All kinds of things keep them entertained. They have a Frisbee. Kodi loves to play catch, even though he hasn't learned to catch it yet.  Now, they play tug with it. Tug seems to be a favorite game with them.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh Jodi, I got all excited when you mentioned the carrot. But I must have a different carrot. I agree, all mine like the stuffed squeaky ones. Stogie has a fav purple stuffed bone. He will go get it, no matter where in the house it is, and bring to me each morning. Thats how I wake up, looking at Stogies favorite toy with his face about 2 inches from mine. He just stares at me until I get up. HEHE. 

Here is the new carrot which they love.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh Melissa, that is too cute! 

Where did you get it?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Petsmart also! 
In the dog section.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks~ Looks like we're going to have to make a trip to Petsmart this weekend.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Great pics Mellissa! Gotta have a carrot too!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Haha I have only had Mirabel a week and a half but it seems that she prefers the tags to the toys! Anything paper she seems to be fond of. She does seem to really like the toys that make the crinkling sound. She also really likes people feet and dog paws haha.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I found an interesting toy by Nylabone that looks like a fish...says it glows in the dark and has a bacon flavor. Has anyone tried this? Is there any danger of the dog attempting to really eat it? Would the bacon flavor rub off on the carpet?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa, mine live the carrot too!

The biggest hit around here for amusing play is the Pipsqueak brand toys. They love the duck, the loin and the ocotopus. (I heard the monkey and another one were hardly able to be tolerated because the noise is irritating.) The nice thing about Pipsqueaks is that they are fairly small and you can do "surgery" on them to remove the voicebox if it gets annoying or if it needs washing. Bad thing is that the "voice" doesn't last very long. 

I have way too many toys. I keep them in ceramic pots (the only thing I've found that puppies can't chew up) and each dog gets to pick one or two of their own toys at dog shows. Funny thing is that they do favor the ones they pick.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Good Buddy, I haven't tried that one in particular. I wonder if it is one that they can break off and swallow. I stopped buying any regular Nylabone products and now only buy ones that are specifically marked "edible" because they seem to break & swallow them all anyway.

For chewy treats, we (the dogs & I) love the Pearly Whites (available at doggy-gifts.com). They have a rice base and a scent of clove. Several people I know give their dogs one a week to help with tartar on the teeth. (I also brush my dogs' teeth each night, but that's another topic.)


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Definitely stuffed squeaky toys! Although, Dusty does like the smaller soft latex squeaky ones as well. Her favorite is a green porcupine with a red santa hat. That one used to belong to our last dog. She also particularly loves a squeaky latex dragon. When you squeeze it, it's tongue and tail uncurl and it squeaks. Of course Dusty chewed it's tongue off right away, but the tail has held up well...

She also likes a plush mini build-a-bear and a Hello Kitty that came as Happy Meal toys. I find those in her crate all the time.

Our last dog had a rock as a favorite toy. She carried it in one day when she was young, and it stayed with us till she died, through three moves. She would gnaw on it and carry it around all the time, and she never got tired of it. We still have it. It was up on a shelf and when Dusty came along we got it down for her. It's too big for her to pick it up, but she'll push it around and chew on it. 

Of course, there's always q-tips, cotton balls, tissues, pencils (none in our house have an eraser any more), crayons, markers(yes, I have artistic kids!) and Dusty loves to chase the crevice tool when I am vaccuuming. I've got to get video of that!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sqeeky toys are the favorite here too. Although lily Loves her frisbee!! We throw it outside, she runs to get it, puts one end in her mouth an carries it around the lawn. It is hilarious as she needs to look up into the sky to keep her head high enough for it not to drag on the ground. The problem with buying toys before the pup comes, is that some dont like toys at all. My lexi NEVER plays with toys, or bones, or anything. Luckily Logan & Lily play so much, and fight over every toy that I have several of each kind. 
Laurie


----------



## DebbieL (Feb 2, 2007)

Halo loves her stuffed squeaky toys the best of all. Her next favoriate one is a toy that I made for her. It is really easy. I took a small empty water bottle and placed a few rocks init. She loves to pounce on it and roll it around. It makes a lot of noise and she never knows which way it is going to roll after she lands on it. The end where the cap fits is the right size for her to pick it up and drag it anywhere she wants to. I have spent many of hours laughing at her as she plays with it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is a GREAT idea. the only problem that I think we would have, is biting thru the plastic. Halo doesn't bite thru it? It is an interesting idea to use simple household items - I wonder if there is something out there stronger than water bottle pastic that I could use. 
Laurie


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

A great (inexpensive) place to get toys is through petedge.com they are very reasonable.

Also, if your dog is AKC registered, you probably got some Ecertificates through Dog.com when you registered for the AKC papers. They have some inexpensive toys too.


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

Beware of any stuffed toy with button eyes, or other plastic parts. Even as a puppy Daisy could have an eye pulled out in less than 10 minutes and they can be dangerous if your pup attempts to swallow them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, when I order toys from petedge I always get 2 or 3 of the same thing, Then if one gets too dirty, or left outside, or they start fighting over one, you just bring another one out! It is best to place your toy orders with other items as there is a handling charge for smaller orders.


----------



## DebbieL (Feb 2, 2007)

Laurie,

Hallo has never bitten through the plastic on the bottle yet and she has played with it a bunch. I just keep an eye on it to make sure. If she ever does I will just replace it with a new bottle. Have fun.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Debbie
The small plastic water bottles are a favorite. Since I work in a gym, I have an endless supply of them  As soon as they get squished, I throw them away, because Shelby will start to bite thru them. She is still teething, I think. Kodi doesn't bite them. I don't put rocks in them, but they love to rip the label off. I think they just love the noise they make as they sqash the bottle.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jesters favoite toy is a "tag" toy from Pet Edge. He loved to chew on the tags on all his toys, so I got him this. It's a big hit!
He also likes any stuffed toys and the Kong red ball~ We have way to many toys here!!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm going to have to get one of those taggie toys.

The water bottle sounds like a great idea, although, it will probably drive me nuts after a few days. lol


----------



## havlover (Jan 12, 2007)

Murphy loves an empty water bottle too. We also put some kibble in there or some dog treats. I think it's his favorite toy right now. Then it's flossies or bully braids.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora loves toys! Luckily, many people love Dora and buy her tons of toys!

Pipsqueaks are probably her favorite dog toy. She right now has favored Donkey. Unfortunetly, Donkey is probably the most annoying! He has been muted! Nice thing is you can put in a treat in the inside. She also is a big fan of the talk to me treat ball. We put half treats, half kibble before we go to work, and she chases it around until it is empty.

We have some with supervision only toys- bean bag Elmo, a remote control car. Dora loves these toys!

Dora does to tend favor toys that require interaction with us or other dogs- tug, toys on a piece of ribbon to play chase, and her all time favorite barking dog hand puppet.

(Below-her playing with a foster havanese and her making her own toys)

If you are worried about plastic water bottles. One of the training toys we use is dishwasher plastic tubing, sliced with chair caps on the end. We put kibble, treats, in it to train retrieve and she loves that!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Squeaky squeaky squeaky toys. I have a basketball that is so squeaky it is annoying. I went out and bought one that was quiter and he hates it. So, the basketball stays.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love that tag toy!! I dont remember seeing it at petedge but I am going to look again. Lily & Logan tear the tags off every toy before they actuall play with the toy itself!! Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The tag toy is Pet Edge item # ZA385 ($2.99) page 248 in the winter/spring 2007 catalog (green cover says "Over 800 New Products").
It's called the Zanies CrinkleOrb~ Fun!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, I think I will be placing an order today!!!


----------



## havlover (Jan 12, 2007)

Murphy LOVES to chew on corrogated boxes. Your first picture would be heaven to him.


----------



## SusanNorm (Mar 12, 2007)

Ozzy loves the flavored Nylabones. The natural ones they make in Bacon and Peanut butter. Otherwise anything stuffed that squeaks. He also has these small tennis balls he loves chasing around the house. He takes them to the top of the stairs knocks them down chases them and does it over again.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! I got some really great ideas and I sure hope my future Hav looooves toys because I just couldn't resist a bit of shopping! Besides I just really _needed_ a squeeky carrot and a crinkley skunk and a teething rope and a duck, fish, octopus.....and maybe just a few other little things! 

Oh! I forgot to ask...what are flossies?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good Buddy,
Flossies are made by Merrick. The ar a beef tendon that is in the shape of a spiral and cost about $2.50 each. Dogs just luv 'em  They come in different sizes, bigger = more $.


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

Have to agree with everyone else. They love Squeaky toys of all sorts. Derian's favorite is a rubber Squeaky chicken.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks on the flossies! I thought it was another name for a Booda rope. I think I've heard of people saying the stings are like floss. Are Flossies similar to "Bully sticks" or "Pizzle Sticks"? I'll have to look for them!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, does anyone else have a problem with the concept of bully sticks? I have never been able to bring myself to buy them for my dogs.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, I can't bring myself to buy them, also pigs ears and puffed lambs lung, just can't do it


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I get the "Pizzles" for Ayla, but I've heard Pigs Ears are bad for them. I saw a show on emergency vets where a dog had gotton into the treat jar and ate a whole bunch of pigs ears. They gave the dog something to get it to throw it up. The vet was explaining that dogs gulp them down quickly and the edges are sharp and can cause trouble once it moves down further through their system.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

We've given Max the small Bully Stick, which is just like the Flossie but thicker...it's made of beef tendon......Max loves it. He'll chew on it for a couple of hours and only get about 1-2" off of it....so he doesn't ingest too much of it at any one time....same goes for the flossies.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

This is the toy Max likes best and it was his first toy. These are also pictures of Max's new puppy cut.....his coat is so soft...almost like silk.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Max looks great in a puppy cut! Did he pull the toy up on the chair all by himself?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My dogs love the pigs ears but they are only allowed to have them in the yard, every once in a while. They have an oily coating or something on them which can get on the carpets & furniture. My guys love to burry them in the garden & try to find them later.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Max looks so cute with his favorite toy!Great photos!Like his puppy clip too! 
I do occasionally give my guys a pig ear.Vinnie loves them alot!Quincy loves the ones Vinnie has already chewed on...don't ask... 
Quincy loves all little stuffed animals with a squeaker,and also the latex ones.A favorite here was an iguana from Animal Planet that was latex,squeaked and it had a tail and a tongue that unrolled out as it was squeezed.
Most of the toys I buy come from PetEdge.They are inexpensive there,and if they tear or something,you just throw it away.Vinnie loves fetch,so some of the toys play tug of war here. 
A good quality toy I have found is made by Fat Cat.They are a heavy gauge canvas and cute too!They are tough,and make great tug of war toys for both my guys.They have several different ones,but the all time favorite was the "big mean kitty"-it was here for at least 1 1/2 years...to go to the garbage just within the past month.I ordered mine on-line at Fat Cat .com I believe.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

My breeder recommends bully sticks and both Cooper and Lily love them. Their favorite toy is generally the one that the other one is playing with


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Rick, I love Max' new do  How old is he now? I think I am considering getting Oreo a puppy cut in May, so that it can grow out in time for the cooler weather in the fall/winter.


----------



## jlwilson5 (Dec 8, 2006)

good buddy said:


> I found an interesting toy by Nylabone that looks like a fish...says it glows in the dark and has a bacon flavor. Has anyone tried this? Is there any danger of the dog attempting to really eat it? Would the bacon flavor rub off on the carpet?


I have that fish chew toy. At first Charlie enjoyed it but he hasn't touched it in months. I think its a little difficult to chew and it probaly isn't great on his stomach if he swallows any pieces. I like to stick to the edible ones, too. i just feel more comfortable knowing its ok to eat them. Charlie's favorite toy is anything he knows he shouldn't have, clothes, socks, flip-flops, water bottles, etc. haha! I agree with the plush squeaky toys too though!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> Rick, I love Max' new do  How old is he now? I think I am considering getting Oreo a puppy cut in May, so that it can grow out in time for the cooler weather in the fall/winter.


Max is 5 1/2 months old now.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, what's a bully stick? 

Izzy's favorite toys are the Orka brand chew toys and she likes her AKC wood duck. So far, I haven't given her anything edible other than her food. My older lab is on a restricted diet due to allergies so I don't want anything around that she may eat. I guess if Izzy doesn't know about them, she won't miss them! I've heard of complications from many of the different "chews" that I'm afraid I may get the wrong kind anyway.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Judy, I love your new pictures.  Do you really want to know what a bully stick is?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Uhm....maybe not? Oh, and thanks for the compliment...I really wanted to get an action shot like you have, but all I get is blurrrrrr!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Houston loves his bully stick. It is almost bigger than him. Works great because he is teething and no other teethers keep his attention.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Rick, Max is so cute. He reminds me a lot of the way Kdi is built. Kodi is thin, only 10.2 lbs, and 10.5" tall.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, excuse my ignorance but could someone please tell me exactly what the "bully stick" is?? I'm always looking for new things for my gang! Vicki


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I am going to try and insert a link to the wikipedia explanation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bully_stick


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OMG it's the "Lorena Bobbit" of dog treats! I had no idea! No wonder you wanted to send me the link!LOL I'll be heading to Petco tomorrow.....or do they sell them there?? Sounds like my guys will love them! When they get chew treats it's like they're in a race to see who can finish theirs first so they can get someone elses! These sound like they will last longer! Thanks for the info! Vicki


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!

It just seems strange to walk into a pet store and see a pig's ear, a bull's penis, a cow tendon and a lamb lung all waiting for their gnawing opportunity. I guess that is truly using every part of the carcass for a purpose.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

"Waste not want not"


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Sent my hubs to Petco tonight for some "bully sticks". He thought i was kidding when I told him what they really are!  Anyway, he came back with 3......so far so good, they seem to really like them. Only complaint is they STINK! As long as they stay busy I can stand the smell! vicki


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Max looks so cute in his puppy cut.

We are huge fans of flossies here. I think I'm going to dig out the kong again too, and see if Princess has any interest in it now that she's older.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Okay, I saw the cute little carrot toy in Petsmart, saw the thread here and the pics, so had to get it for Skiver. You guys were right, he LOVED it! BUT, in 5 minutes, he ripped one ear off! The next day, he ripped the OTHER ear off! Then he found the seam on the side, ripped it open and started pulling stuffing out! Poor little carrot didn't last one day!! LOL

He loved it, but it didn't stand up to Skiver!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Reminds me of a commercial I saw on TV once....."He might be little but he's mighty"!  V


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Good Buddy,
> Flossies are made by Merrick. The ar a beef tendon that is in the shape of a spiral and cost about $2.50 each. Dogs just luv 'em  They come in different sizes, bigger = more $.


I sure wish they ONLY cost $2.50 here ! The first time I asked the pet supply shop owner about them, 3 weeks ago, he just happened to have his first order come in and was putting them up on the shelves. Lucky me! I bought one - $5.50 cdn. though.  Not exactly cheap. I just bought two last week, one for Sammy and one for Ricky. I don't think I'll be getting them very often even if they do last hours and are good for their teeth. 

*Vicki wrote: "OMG it's the "Lorena Bobbit" of dog treats! "*

BWAAAHHHAAAAA!!! ROFL !!! Almost spit out my water!


----------

